# Symantec User Session problem



## pscalone (Jan 10, 2005)

Installed Norton Internet Security 2005 about 8 months ago - Enabled mode
Running
XP Pro
MS Office Pro

Recently receiving an error message screen "Symantec User Session has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." 
Security icon disappears from tray.
Does this mean i'm not protected with firewall and anti virus??

Becoming more frequent.

anyone know what's going on?

Thanks in advance 
Phil


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

It's possible your system is infected and has disabled some of the features.

Scan your pc with one of these free online scanners:
*Panda ActiveScan*  
*RAV AntiVirus*
*Housecall*. Be sure to put a check the box beside AutoClean.


----------

